# APR A02 Flow Formed Wheels are Here - 4 Colors - 5 Sizes



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

*APR A02 FLOW FORMED WHEELS*

APR A02 Flow Formed Wheels pay homage to several classic wheels in a new and unique design that is sure to turn heads! Central to the wheel is a classic 5-spoke pattern that has been hollowed out for weight savings and interlaced inside of a 5-spoke Y pattern that pays respect to the APR A01 wheels. The meshing together of these two iconic designs brings together a snow flake pattern we all love from decades past.

The wheels are flow formed, which means they are strong and light weight, yet cost dramatically less then forged wheels. Finite Element Analysis (FEA) was used to reduce spoke width to reduce weight while providing the strength necessary to achieve a 720 KG load rating. Furthermore, weight saving pockets are cut behind the wheel face to reduce weight.

Strong billet aluminum CNC-machined rings allow the wheels to be compatible with both common center bores, and won’t wobble, crack, or crumble like other materials. The center caps are removable and upgradeable and are even compatible with various OEM center caps for a stealth look! The lug bolts are compatible with OEM ball seat lugs, and the barrel has anti-slip machining features to prevent tire-to-wheel rotation.

*FEATURES AND BENEFITS*


Hyper Silver, Anthracite, Satin Black, and Bronze wheel colors
18x8.5” ET45, 18x9.0” ET40, 19x8.5” ET45, 19x9.0” ET40, and 20x9.0” ET37 sizes
9-11 kg depending on size
Flow-formed aluminum construction for an extreme weight to strength ratio at an affordable price
Light weight design with weight saving pockets behind the wheel face
5x112mm bolt pattern fits most Audi, Seat, Skoda, and VW Vehicles from 2005+
Fits both common VAG center bores (66.5mm and 57.1mm)
Billet aluminum CNC-machined center locking rings which prevent wobble, cracking and crumbling like other materials
Tested to SAE J2530 and VIA/JWL specifications
Compatible with various OEM Audi, Seat, Skoda, and VW center-caps
Compatible with OEM-style and length ball seat lug bolts
Ant-Slip machining on the barrel to prevent tire-to-wheel rotation
Finite Element Analysis (FEA) designed to minimize weight, yet retain a 720 KG load rating

*Hyper Silver*


*Anthracite*


*Bronze*


*Satin Black*


Product Page


----------

